# Male Maltese Mix in Huntington-Cabell-Wayne WV Shelter



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is his info

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14309416


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is 20 minutes from me. I called a lady I know at the rescue here and they're full. She said if I go get him and bring him to her she'll take him herself and we can try to find him a home. I'm going to pay the fee to get him out and any shots he needs. I would bring him here but I haven't had Emy very long and we're having issues getting everyone used to each other. I can't cause more confusion by bringing in another one. I can't stand the thought of him staying in that shelter and the shelters around here are full too so I'm worried he'll be put to sleep if someone doesn't get him soon. I'm going to check on all this in the morning when the shelter opens. 
I've never done anything like this before so if anyone has any advice or ideas I'd love to have them.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

No advice or ideas, but what a wonderful thing for you to do for this little boy.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a darling little boy! :wub: I just want to go pick him up and squeeze him tight. Is that a wound under his eye, or does his face just need a good scrub and comb-thru? 
You're wonderful to look into his situation ... please keep us updated.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I called the shelter this morning and left a message. No one called me back so I went down there this afternoon. He's been adopted! I'm so glad he found a home.
I hope he's in a great home and happy. :wub:


----------

